# document password protected problem



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello members,

at the moment encounter some issue with password protected file, we have tons of eStatement together but we cant put them together as one file because the Westpac estatement is password protect so nothing can be modified...so what can we do now? we were able to combine other banks statement because we scan them in from paper format...the only one left is the eStatement....sigh... hope someone could help us.

We had this problem with the form 80 as well when we tried to type it up rather than hand written the form and though we could just use the last page signed it and put it together with the form 80 so its more neat but then end up have to print the whole form 80 out and scan them back in with signature signed on the last page.

hope we dont have to do this to our estatement as well....i think our scanner is going to die loll

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## elzawelza (Jun 17, 2014)

crolladx said:


> Hello members,
> 
> at the moment encounter some issue with password protected file, we have tons of eStatement together but we cant put them together as one file because the Westpac estatement is password protect so nothing can be modified...so what can we do now? we were able to combine other banks statement because we scan them in from paper format...the only one left is the eStatement....sigh... hope someone could help us.
> 
> ...


Print them out and rescan them in as one file.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello elzawelza,

Thank you for your tips, however we are afraid we have to print off like more than 100 pages of transaction and re-scan them in. Theres no other way to upload them as one file without printing them? 

if it wasnt for the 60 file upload limit i wouldnt worry but there is so sigh.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

You could try some of the free PDF unlocking programs available to download.

Just google "PDF Unlock free"


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

crolladx said:


> Hello elzawelza,
> 
> Thank you for your tips, however we are afraid we have to print off like more than 100 pages of transaction and re-scan them in. Theres no other way to upload them as one file without printing them?
> 
> if it wasnt for the 60 file upload limit i wouldnt worry but there is so sigh.


 Try a representative selection.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

> You could try some of the free PDF unlocking programs available to download.
> 
> Just google "PDF Unlock free"


_oh thank you so much. it just odd how other banks statement we downloaded its all good nothing were require _



> Try a representative selection.


_Yup thats what we are doing since there is no point providing the whole lot from beginning to end. We have start, middle, present. that's it becomes 5 files only, but we still want to group them into 1 as it has 60 files limit we are afraid we might reach it that's all but thank you kindly for your advise _


----------

